# some pic's for u to enjoy



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Asian aro..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

tiger fish..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

peacock..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

adult Red Devil...


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Biggest Caribe i have ever seen, i would say a solid 14"


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

big red about 12"


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

moto ray..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

pair of peacock bass...


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Dovi...


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Giant.. 20"+ G..


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

payara...


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

super reds i have in stock..


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

WOW, are all of these in your possesion?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

also some guyana rhoms i just got in.. very wild 6"


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

caribe i have in stock 4"-5"


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another caribe shot..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Will be ordering soon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

holy snikes...that one big ass cariba...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I want that blue peacock, is he for sale or just a pic you had?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

these pic's where taken today at a local Aquarium that collects fish for the public to enjoy. only the one's that i mention in stock is what i have for sale


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That was one big Caribe!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> these pic's where taken today at a local Aquarium that collects fish for the public to enjoy. only the one's that i mention in stock is what i have for sale


 Ash Great Pics, 
What Size Was the African Tiger Vittatus
I love that pic of the Caribe







.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Giant.. 20"+ G..










dam what is that

and sweet picks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm, what I'd do to get my hands on an asian arow..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great pics Ash thanks for sharing them. your Ps you have in stock look top notch









Joe


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YOU DA MAN very nice iam in england whats the score if i want some


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I will have to make a trip to that aquarium in the cover of nightfall to steal that midas, and the Ps, anyone else in?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ash, is that just a pic of the aro or is it just a "pic"?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> TheFishCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Giant.. 20"+ G..
> ...


 that is a giant gourami, you may be familiar with the dwarf varities in ur lfs.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man i love when you post fish stocks great work if only you shiped to canada


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

That is the giant Cariba with humeral spot that I posted about in one of my 1st posts on this board.

" caribes 
PiranhaMaster Posted on: Oct 24 2003, 01:12 AM

Replies: 19
Views: 268 There are two Caribe at an aquarium near here that still have their humeral spots and these suckers are about 16" long. Biggest damn P's I've ever seen. And incase anyone was wondering... they are in a tanks with about 10 Natti's and the Natti's look like $h!t at 12-14" while the Caribe look awesome! Well worth the extra money. 
Forum: Piranha Discussion · Post Preview: #213812 "

They looked about 16" to me not 14" I mean the Natti's were huge and the Cariba dwarfed them.

I suggest anyone in Michigan go see these things for yourselves. Very Impressive.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

yes ya know what they are huge i would correct myself and say they are 16" for sure.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

what aquarium were these fish at?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > TheFishCatcher said:
> ...










thanks thats ugly as hell


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Death in # said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 I was just about to say the same thing, damn ugly.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

phil said:


> what aquarium were these fish at?


 Belle Isle


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Giant.. 20"+ G..


 WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That ATF is gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pics...tanks for sharing...







!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

great fisn and pix man.


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > what aquarium were these fish at?
> ...


 Is that in France ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Awsome pics Ash!!!!!
















Jim


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn if i had the tank i'd love to steal that atf


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awsome photography Ash, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

